

Nicholas Tse, a HK actor, has some surprising insights on running startups - chewxy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STgR9hlYFDw

======
rosenjon
I really like the part where he talks about how companies have forgotten that
employees are human beings. So true in so many cases.

